
What's it like to try to trim a 737 MAX during high speed (Video) - chupa-chups
https://vimeo.com/329558134
======
ssddanbrown
Thanks for posting, Have been following the recent updates but's it's been
tricky to visualise the actions taken within the cockpit.

As someone without much aviation knowledge, but with and interest in the
engineering/process side of the 737 Max news, I've found Juan Browne's videos
[1] to be very informative and well-condensed.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6SYmp3qb3uPp1DS7fDy7...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6SYmp3qb3uPp1DS7fDy7I6y11MIMgnbO)

------
chupa-chups
Some facts to consider:

\- Throttling down pitches down (i.e. pilots don't want to reduce thrust if
nose points towards hard matter)

\- Throttling up pitches up

\- Memory checklist "runaway trim" is what pilots try to exercise

See also [https://www.satcom.guru/2018/11/stabilizer-
trim.html](https://www.satcom.guru/2018/11/stabilizer-trim.html)

